# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Новости Беларуси >  В рейтинге коррумпированности Беларусь занимает 143-ю строчку из 183

## АВИАТОР

Беларусь в 2011 году заняла 143-е место (хотя в в 2010-м было 127-е) в рейтинге
 коррумпированности, который ежегодно составляет организация Transparency International.
Всего в рейтинге 183 страны. Вместе с Беларусью 143-е место делят Азербайджан,
 Коморские Острова, Мавритания, Нигерия, Россия, Восточный Тимор, Того и Уганда, пишет БелаПАН. 
         Первое место, что означает минимальный уровень коррупции, занимает Новая Зеландия, 
второе — Дания, третье — Финляндия. За ними идут Швеция, Сингапур, Норвегия, Нидерланды, 
Австралия, Швейцария и Канада.
      Соседние с Беларусью Польша, Литва, Латвия и Украина занимают 41-е, 50-е, 61-е и 
152-е места соответственно. Последние места в рейтинге занимают Венесуэла, Ирак, Узбекистан,
 Северная Корея,Сомали

----------


## Vanya

кто-то тройку случайно дописал)

----------


## АВИАТОР

))))))))))))

----------


## Vanya

коррумпированные люди дали взятку коррумпированному чиновнику, чтобы оказаться снизу коррумпированного списка))

----------

